# Costa Rica Fishing



## jvonzun (15. August 2009)

Ich mache mich mit meiner Frau auf den Weg nach Costa Rica. Zuerst durchqueren wir das halbe Land mit dem Bike und dem Rafting Boot, wo ich viele Bäche mit angeblich gutem Forellenbestand sehe und fahre auch am Arenal Stausee entlang, wo es Tilapias und Rainbow Bass gibt. Unsere begleitete Tour (http://www.bikearenal.com) endet an der Pazifikküste in Samara. Dort treffe ich zwei angelverrückte Einheimische, die mit einem 10 kg Snook an mir vorbeispazieren. Gleich am nächsten Morgen nehmen sie mich zu einer Flussmündung mit. Wir stehen bis zur Brust im kaffeebraunen Wasser und werfen unsere Wobbler raus (weisse, flachlaufende Wobbler, die mit einem Stück Blei am hinteren Drittel versehen sind, damit sie weiter fliegen und sich langsamer bewegen, sind die Topköder für Snooks). Ich erwische dann auch einen ca. 50er Snook. Angeblich ist die Gegend um Samara und Richtung Süden das weltbeste Revier für grosse Snooks, 10 kg Fische seien normal. Auf dem Rückweg erzählen sie mir, dass es im Fluss viele Krokodile gibt, ich versuche es abends trotzdem nochmals dort, jedoch ohne Fisch- und Krokodilkontakt.









Ein Tag später gehts für die kommenden 8 Tage nach Tamarindo, wo wir gleich am ersten Tag eine Tierbeobachtungstour durch die Mangroven buchen. Wir sehen viele Vögel, grosse Leguane, Affen, Krokodile uvm. Ich schleppe während der Fahrt zwei kleine Wobbler (6- 8 cm lange Rapalas im Forellendesign und in weiss) durchs Wasser und fange Red Snapper, einen Black Snapper und einen kleinen Snook. 








Am darauffolgenden Tag gehts mit einem alten, zusammengeflickten Boot aufs Meer hinaus. Trotz 3 m hohen Wellen schleppe ich zusammen mit Guide Wolfran ca. 1 km vor der Küste. Wir erwischen eine grosse Spanische Makrele, zwei Jacks, drei riesige Hornhechte (100- 120 cm) und einen kleinen Thunfisch. Ein Mahi Mahi und ein Thunfisch verlieren wir direkt am Boot. Neben grossen Schildkröten sehen wir auch drei Marline direkt neben dem Boot (laut Guide ca. 2 m lang), leider beisst keiner an. Erfolgsköder ist mein Lieblingswobbler (Rapala Magnum im Makrelendesign), und mein Streamer aus Bali. Beides haben die anderen Boote nicht und somit gehen alle leer aus...












Zwei Tage später treffe ich mich wieder frühmorgens mit dem Guide, der noch ziemlich angetrunken vom Vorabend ist. Ich mit einer starken Ohrenentzündung und ein besoffener Kapitän in einer Nussschale auf dem Meer, das kann ja nur gut gehen. Ca. ein Kilometer vom Strand entfernt knallen dann auch gleich zwei kleine Mahi Mahis und ein Thunfisch auf meinen Streamer, danach gehts raus aufs offene Meer, wo die grossen Thunfische sind. Zwei Stunden kein Biss, bis plötzlich meine Rute, die ich in der Hand halte, nach hinten schnellt und das Wasser kocht. Im selben Moment als der Guide ¨Grande Pescado¨ schreit, schiesst ein 2,5 m grosser Marlin mehrer Male meterhoch aus dem Wasser, bis er mit einem Zug 150 m Schnur von der Rolle reisst. Leider sind nur die ersten 200 m gut aufgespult, die restlichen 200 m sind überkreuzt. So verwickelt sich die Schnur, die Leine reisst und der Fisch nimmt meinen Streamer mit. Da ich zu faul war, die ganze Schnur abzuspulen und neu einzukurbeln, wurde ich bitter dafür bestraft. Auf dem Rückweg schnappt sich dann nochmals ein Thunfisch meinen Köder. Auf dieser Tour sehen wir wieder etliche Schildkröten, einige Delfine und eine Wasserschlange. Bevor wir am Bootsplatz anhalten, drehen wir noch eine Runde durch die Mangroven, wo sich ein kleiner Jack überlisten lässt.








Der Guide bemerkt, dass ich ein ziemlich angefressener Angler bin und so bin ich zwei Tage später zum Fischen in den Mangroven eingeladen. In kurzer Zeit fangen wir fünf Fische unterschiedlicher Art (verschiedene Jacks und Snapper, Snooks, Adlerfisch).
Am letzten Tag werde ich von Guide Wolfran zum Schleppen eingeladen, wir tuckern mit unserer Nussschale zwischen all den grossen Big Game Booten herum. Ich nehme dieses Mal auch noch meine Beast Master Spinnrute mit, die ich mit einem selbstgebastelten Feder - Jig bestücke. Wieder einmal der richtige Köder, denn zu Beginn fangen wir damit in kurzer Zeit 3 Gelbflossenthunfische und drei andere Tunas. Unglaubliche Drills und erst recht an der feinen Rute. Neben etlichen Fehlbissen verlieren wir auch noch einige, danach ist der Spuk vorbei und kein Fisch vergreift sich mehr an den Wobblern und Jigs. Danach filetiert er einen der Gelbflossenthunfische und serviert Sushi.












Ich kann euch Costa Rica nur empfehlen, die Artenvielfalt ist überwältigend und die Landschaft wunderschön, jedoch würde ich einen Bogen um Tamarindo machen, da es sehr touristisch und überteuert ist und mich an den Ballermann erinnert. Die Leute sind mit wenigen Ausnahmen unfreundlich. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich ein Besuch in Tamarindo nur zum Fischen,Surfen und um die Werke der Schönheitschirurgen zu bestaunen :wink: . In den lädlichen Gegenden sind die Menschen extrem nett, wie ich es in der Karibik und Umgebung noch nie erlebte und ihr könnt sehr günstig leben. In Tamarindo solltet ihr zu den Booten in der Flussmündung gehen, dort bekommt ihr alles ein bisschen billiger (5 h schleppen für 200 Dollar, jedoch ist das Equipment nicht top bzw. schlecht und die Köderauswahl klein, sie haben nur Plastikkalamare. Mir ist das Einfache jedoch sympatischer). Fragt nach Wolfran, er ist ein begeisteteter Angler und kennt die Plätze genau. Bei der Touriinfo bekommt ihr das billigste Boot für 250 Dollar (4 h). Die Preise sind immer fürs Boot, egal wie viele Personen drauf sind.
Im Fluss erwischt ihr mit ein bisschen Geduld und einem Wurfnetz Köderfische. Vom Ufer aus zu fischen lohnt sich Tamarindo jedoch auf keinen Fall, da muss man nach Samara und von dort Richtung Süden.
Am Flughafen in Costa Rica kam ich mit dem Handgepäck zum ersten Mal nicht durch, die Rollen bzw. Angelschnüre und das Wurfnetz akzeptieren sie nicht. Der Zöllner zeigt mir nur einen Mülleimer, in dem schon 2 Netze liegen, sagt mir jedoch, dass ich mein Handgepäck nachträglich noch als Koffer aufgeben kann. Da frage ich ihn, ob ich eines der weggeworfenen Wurfnetze auch noch haben könne, worauf er es mir einpackt und ich mein 15 kg Handgepäck gratis beim Check- In aufgeben kann    
hier mehr Fotos http://www.trueschenfischen.ch/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=624

Pura Vida!!!
Jon


----------



## Tortugaf (15. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Hey jvonzun

Danke für dein super Bericht. #h

Ich habe noch eine Bitte an dich ,hast du noch ein Foto von dem Streamer o. einem Ähnlichen ?
Ich fische auch gerne mit Tunfischfedern u. Streamer.

G.Tortugaf :m


----------



## jvonzun (17. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

hallo,
hier siehst du meine Streamer. In der Weihnachtszeit findest du das Material, um sie selber zu basteln.

http://www.trueschenfischen.ch/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=495

Lg jon


----------



## Tortugaf (17. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Danke#h    Die Fotos sind von Bali? 

Einfache Teile, du hast recht, das Material finde man überall.
Die Sailfische stehen auch auf diese Teile. #6
Ein paar gut laufende Wobbler, Federjigs, billige Gummi- Oktopusse u. diese Streamer reichen oft schon aus um etwas zu fangen. 

G.Tortugaf  :m


----------



## HarryO. (17. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

geiler bericht#6


----------



## jvonzun (18. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Danke#h Die Fotos sind von Bali?
> 
> Einfache Teile, du hast recht, das Material finde man überall.
> Die Sailfische stehen auch auf diese Teile. #6
> ...


ja, diese sind von bali, nach costa rica mein anderes traumziel.klick mal auf meiner seite bei den rückblicken 2009 den april an.
lg jon


----------



## bastok (19. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Hi, jvonzun.
Danke für den geilen Bericht und die Infos! Klingt nach ner Top-Reise...
Aber ich verstehe Dich richtig: Du hast alles vor Ort organisiert, aber Ruten etc. von hier mitgenommen? 

Welche Wurfgewichte etc. empfiehlst Du denn? Wollte mich möglichst nicht eindecken mit neuem Kram, sondern viel von hier mitnehmen.
Und eine Lizenz zum Fischen in Flüssen war nicht nötig?

Ich schaue mir mal Deinen Link an.
Danke soweit, bastok


----------



## bastok (19. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Haha, geile Netzwurf-Sequenz!


----------



## jvonzun (21. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*



bastok schrieb:


> Hi, jvonzun.
> Danke für den geilen Bericht und die Infos! Klingt nach ner Top-Reise...
> Aber ich verstehe Dich richtig: Du hast alles vor Ort organisiert, aber Ruten etc. von hier mitgenommen?
> 
> ...


da ich so oft in der welt herumreise,weiss ich mittlerweile,was ich so mitnehmen muss.
eine super rute zum schnellen meeresschleppen ist die reiserute von cormoran (15euro),du musst nur die verbindungsstücke mit klebeband verstärken.
darauf habe ich 200-400m geflochtene schnur, 0,30er einer billigen marke,hält alles.
zum spinnfischen reicht eine stabile hechtrute mit 0,20er geflochtener.
ich organisiere immer alles vor ort,geh zu den einheimischen fischern und nicht zu den touriangeboten.
in den flüssen braucht man angeblich keine lizenz,irrtum vorbehalten.
lg jon


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Hammermäßig schaut das aus, sehr guter Bericht, danke! Klingt nach ein paar spaßigen tagen


----------



## bastok (23. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Super!!!
Danke für die Infos. Ich hoffe, mir kommt nicht das Finanzamt oder so dazwischen... habe vorgestern zufällig auf ARTE nen geilen Bericht über Costa Rica gesehen.... LECHZ!
Wo geht die nächste Reise hin, Globetrotter ?
Liebe Grüße, b


----------



## bastok (23. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Doch noch ne Frage... Meinst Du so ne blaue Rute von Cormoran? WG 100- 200 g? Aber Steckverbindungen? 
Gruß, b


----------



## jvonzun (24. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

gib folgende artikelnummer bei askari ein,dann findest du sie:
109167.85.585 

dort,wo du sie zusammensteckst,solltest du sie verstärken!
lg jon


----------



## bastok (26. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Alles klar. Danke schön.
Für Reisen ist der Preis ja bestechend! Sollte mal was schiefgehen mit dem Gepäck...
Und wer gibt schon mal Auskunft über so günstiges Zeug!
Wie gesagt: Danke dafür!
Gruß, b


----------



## jvonzun (27. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

kein problem!
als vorfach solltest du übrigens ein fluorocarbon von 0,80-1mm immer mitnehmen.
in 5 wochen gehts nach norwegen,da werde ich mit der rute pilken!
lg jon


----------



## bastok (31. August 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Ich wünsche Dir alles, was Du Dir wünscht. Danke für die Tipps! Vielleicht penetriere ich Dich irgendwann nochmal wegen Infos...
Liebe Grüße, b


----------



## jvonzun (8. September 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

kaufe dir meine angegebe rute fürs schleppen mit dem boot und montierst eine stabile rolle mit 200-400m geflochtener schnur (ca.20kg tragkraft) darauf.
vom ufer kannst du mit einer hechtrute (gibt es auch in reiseversion) angeln.
ich weiss nicht,ob zu überall angelmaterial kaufen kannst,ich würde das meiste mitnehmen und nur spezielle, von den einheimischen empfohlenen, köder dort besorgen. ist übrigens sehr teuer dort.
viel spass in costa rica!
jon


----------



## jvonzun (9. September 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

kaufe dir eine zwischen 70 und 100 euro,dann machst du nichts falsch!
ja, penn slammer ist gut


----------



## catchthedorada (12. September 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Was für ein Erlebniss muss ich sagen.Grüsse aus Wien.


----------



## bastok (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

@Flat: Vielleicht kannst Du Deine Hinreise mit einem Zwischenstop in USA planen. Dort ist einiges an Equipment sehr günstig zu bekommen, z. b. Rolle und Sehne. Eine Rute würde ich von hier mitnehmen. Teleskopruten sind in Amiland nicht sehr verbreitet.
Welcher Art ist das Praktikum?
Grüße, b


----------



## jvonzun (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*



> Sollte man irgendwelche speziellen Kunstköder mitnehmen?


lies doch bitte nochmals genau meinen Bericht durch,dort steht wirklich alles sehr ausführlich.
Gruss Jon


----------



## manne 53 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Hallo Jon,
ist wirklich ein geiler Bericht,den Du da eingestellt hast.
Aber mit den Ködern ist es nicht so,daß sie immer erst dem Angler gefallen müssen?Später zeigt sich dan Erfolg oder auch nicht.


----------



## jvonzun (2. November 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*



> Aber mit den Ködern ist es nicht so,daß sie immer erst dem Angler gefallen müssen?


 
dies ist auch in meinen Augen das wichtigste!!!


----------



## manne 53 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

na Prima,
ist doch schön,wenn mal zwei der gleichen Meinung sind.

Gruß Manne


----------



## bastok (4. November 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Vertrauen ist ALLES!


----------



## Tanckom (7. November 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Mann, das ist mal ein Hornhecht und auch der Barracuda 
Petri

Gruss
Lars


----------



## MahiMahi (10. November 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*

Zunächst mal klasse Bericht mit reichlich praktischen Informationen (Vale oro!!!). Kurz zu mir ich bin im letzten Jahr meines Studiums und Costa Rica Fan. Habe sogar eine costaricanische Freundin *freu*. In Deutschland bin ich begeisterter Angler, meist Zander aus der Elbe, aber auch mit den Ebrowallern hab ich mich schon angelegt...
In Costa Rica blieb das Angeln bisher aus verschieden Gründen (is ja Famielenbesuch bzw. das Geld reicht leider auch nich immer) meist auf der Strecke. Einmal hatte ich das Glück an einer richtigen Big Game Ausfahrt teilzunehmen ( 4 Sails, 1 MahiMahi, und 3 kleine Gelbflossen Tune), war eingeladen sonst sprengt das meinen finanziellen Rahmen. Ansonsten war ich, wie du schon beschrieben hast, 3mal mit einheimischen Fischern draußen. Der Erfolg war sehr mager. Im anderen Thread wo du dich informiert hast, wurde dir eine andere Homepage empfohlen, zufällig war ich auch mit dem draußen, auch sehr mager.
Naja deswegen würde mich sehr interessieren wie man deinen "Guide" finden kann.
1. Hast du vielleicht eine Telefonnummer? 
2. Hast du nen Rabatt bekommen für mehrere Ausfahrten oder so?
3. Sehr interessant fand ich auch den Streamer, hab da leider keine Ahnung von schleppt ihr den nur durchs Wasser oder wird der ein wenig gezupft zwischendurch?
4. Warst du vom Strand aus auch erfolgreich? Wenn ja welche Köder?
5. Ich werde wohl etwas weiter nördlich sein Hermosa ungefähr hat jemand eventuell noch Informationen in der Region?

So Danke erstmal denjenigen, die sich die Zeit nehmen sich das durchzulesen und eventuell sogar antworten. Ich hoffe ihr könnt meinen Informationsbedarf nachvollziehen....

Also viele Grüße und ein dickes Petri

MahiMahi


----------



## jvonzun (13. November 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica Fishing*



> 2. Hast du nen Rabatt bekommen für mehrere Ausfahrten oder so?
> 3. Sehr interessant fand ich auch den Streamer, hab da leider keine Ahnung von schleppt ihr den nur durchs Wasser oder wird der ein wenig gezupft zwischendurch?
> 4. Warst du vom Strand aus auch erfolgreich? Wenn ja welche Köder?
> 5. Ich werde wohl etwas weiter nördlich sein Hermosa ungefähr hat jemand eventuell noch Informationen in der Region?


 
2. bekam die 3. Fahrt gratis, musste nur Benzin bezahlen
3. Rute in die Hand nehmen und wenn es dir langweilig wird,zupfst du
4. steht alles in meinem Bericht, flachlaufende Wobbler

Der Guide hat zwar ein Handy, kann es jedoch nicht bedienen. Gehe zu dieser Flussmündung und frage nach Wolfran,dann organisieren sie ihn dir her. Er ist aber kein richtiger Guide, sondern einfach nur ein Fischer. Bring ihm jedesmal ein Bier mit,da freut er sich.
gruss jon


----------

